# Big cobe on relatively light gear.



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Went out off Cooly to jig a few slimes this arve in preparation for the mack season. Put a livie out for fun and hooked up to a freight train on 30lb fireline/30lb trace. The fight lasted over 1 hour and it would not give in, even though i maxed out the gear. Fun times. Went 161cm and 30kg cleaned.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Insane


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe a one-off 2.5m akff brag at is in order.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

great job with the cobe Chris


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, good on ya mate.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys pretty exciting stuff but i think i might bring heavier gear next time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Beast mate


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats a monster!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Maybe a one-off 2.5m akff brag at is in order.


I asked Ant about this. If it ever happens, it will be called the Carnster Special.



carnster said:


> Thanks guys pretty exciting stuff but I think I might bring heavier gear next time.


With a fight _that_ long, it's a wonder you weren't sharked Chris. Come to think of it, have any of you Palmy lads ever been sharked?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice Cobe Chris.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done. Would have been a great fight in the arvo chop. I use 30 pound mono as my heavy gear haha what's your heavy set up?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Paulos said:


> Well done. Would have been a great fight in the arvo chop. I use 30 pound mono as my heavy gear haha what's your heavy set up?


80lb braid 100lb trace and hang on for dear life.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a one-off 2.5m akff brag at is in order.
> ...


I will def buy a couple Trev. I have been sharked plenty but mostly on tuna.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

And it just happened to happen in a comp week ;-) 
Too good mate, that is a beast.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

that is a big fish for 30lb... but then again you are the king haha!

I have also been gathering slimeys for the mack season.. have 20 or so in bags ready to go haha


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it is about time for the ''Carnster Special'' limited edition 2m brag mat personally signed by the King  ;-) What's happened to the CarnsterCam we all love the action vids with the CarnsterCall "That's what I'm talking about baby" with another vermin pulled from the ocean floor  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Carnstercam doesn't work in the dark unfortunately.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

A bait session? What do you plan on catching with that?


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

She's a beauty and I thought LT Tuna are good fighters.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

friggin awesome! I love the bragmat, don't change it.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> bruus said:
> 
> 
> > A bait session? What do you plan on catching with that?
> ...


Would have gone hard on the bait jig.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Very impressive fish. Great effort! Cheers, Dave.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

C'mon Chris - you're getting too predictable. Would it hurt you to post a picture of an 11cm bream or a foul hooked tadpole? Just so that the rest of us feel normal instead of inferior. :lol:

Seriously SUPER fish there champ! Well done.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice one again cris 30lb would of been fun. I agree on the bigger brag mat, if they make them i'll take one for sure, needs to be 2m


----------

